# New member here... hello everyone



## Sidtrix (Nov 11, 2020)

Coffee profile - 1-2 cups a day, mainly shop bought flat whites, like my independents mainly...

Have had an espresso machine at home for some time now but want some of the good stuff and definitely interested in putting in some effort.... so looking to explore Maybe the world of La Pavoni Europiccola.... tempted to give it a shot if I can get my hand on a decent 2nd hand one and whether you think it's suitable for a flat white?

or am I better off with a sage duo or something, not looked at a grinder yet either... just started exploring the idea


----------



## Sidtrix (Nov 11, 2020)

Budget is quite open but looking to try something different rather than just another coffee machine


----------

